# Snow Foam



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

Hello folks,

Got myself a new pressure washer in december but due to the crap weather not had a chance to use it yet. Its one of the Nilfisk ones got it on a good deal with a patio cleaner and snowfoam lance. Anyway my question is what is the best stuff out there for the snow foam lance, not used one before but they look like fun 

Cheers
Dazz


----------



## Smeds (Oct 28, 2009)

I use this one, always been pleased with the results.

http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/washing-a ... d_370.html


----------



## Typhhon (Oct 28, 2006)

20 minutes after...

















http://www.chemicalguysuk.com/product_p/notch.htm

And their just down in Glasgow.

LOve IT!


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

Thanks, ill go have a look


----------



## Smeds (Oct 28, 2009)

Yeah heard good things about chemical guys, may try them when I run out actually.


----------



## TT-Dave (Aug 3, 2011)

Valet pro for me :wink:

Check out the link below

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=pl ... pw5B47W7CY


----------



## xcarlyx (Oct 14, 2011)

I would love a snow foam wash! Is it just a normal jet washer and then a connector for it?


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

Yeah thats basically it. Can get Nilfisk ones on amazon for about £60 the now


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

just got the lance for my pressure washer now for the snow foam but . . . .

are all snow foams the same ? or are there better ones than others? is so whats your recommendation please?


----------



## MagicMarker (Jan 30, 2012)

So with snow foam you don't use a sponge at all? I've never used a product like this.

Also, I use a pressure washer (Karcher bog standard), but it does have the soap sucker that comes out of the bottom of the machine - is this suitable, or do you need a different lancer head?

Edit: I take it I require one of these: http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/washing-a ... d_371.html ?


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

MagicMarker said:


> So with snow foam you don't use a sponge at all? is this suitable, or do you need a different lancer head?
> Edit: I take it I require one of these: http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/washing-a ... d_371.html ?


Yes just got one myself, almost ordered snow foam but interested in people's experiences - seems to be a difference in how well the foam draws off the dirt !


----------



## Typhhon (Oct 28, 2006)

Don't expect it to clean your car.  
Its role is to move the 'majority' of the muck and minimise the risk of scratches when you get to the washing stage.
Think 'gloopy' foam and a 15-20 min dwell should leave dirt trails on the ground.
There is a market gap for a 'gentle' product that will break the surface adhesion of road grime without physical contact.

Its also good for the show car wash when you did the hard work but had to drive to the venue 'snow and wipe'.

Foam Gun's will also foam APC for a real deep clean job and car shampoo for quick clean's


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

Typhhon said:


> Don't expect it to clean your car.
> Its role is to move the 'majority' of the muck and minimise the risk of scratches when you get to the washing stage.
> Think 'gloopy' foam and a 15-20 min dwell should leave dirt trails on the ground.
> There is a market gap for a 'gentle' product that will break the surface adhesion of road grime without physical contact.
> ...


Thanks yes I thought that was the idea - to get a good start, whats 'APC' by the way?


----------



## GlasgowEd (Feb 11, 2010)

grasmere said:


> Typhhon said:
> 
> 
> > Don't expect it to clean your car.
> ...


APC is all purpose cleaner. My understanding is that although APC has better cleaning abilities, it will also strip the wax as well. My own experience with snow foam has left me a bit disappointed with the stuff. I have tried Autobrite super snow foam and have been left very disappointed with the stuff, IMO no better than regular car shampoo, have also tried Meguires Hyperwash again left disappointed with it especially when you consider the price for it. Have just ordered Chemical Guys No touch snow foam, hopefully it will do the job that it claims to do. Will report back once ive had a chance to give it a go.


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

grasmere said:


> Whats 'APC' by the way?


Armoured Personnel Carrier. Or what he said ^^


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

GlasgowEd said:


> again left disappointed with it especially when you consider the price for it. Have just ordered Chemical Guys No touch snow foam, hopefully it will do the job that it claims to do. Will report back once ive had a chance to give it a go.


Thanks Ed, thats my concern thats its not 'better then anything else' just looks different. It was the No Touch that I was heading for too so very interested in your results.


----------



## MagicMarker (Jan 30, 2012)

I'm going to get it because it means I could give my car a clean with hardly any work!


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

My 2p worth...waste of money.

Looks good on pro-detailers web sites, a car covered with gloopy foam leads you to think you're getting the "touchless wash"

My experience, and I've tried the majority of the brands, is that none of them will go you a perfect clean without having to dip your hands in a bucket. Having said that, there are some pretty strong ones which will get the dirt off - and any protective wax or sealant you've applied. Haven't saved a lot of time there have you?!
The less strong ones will soften the dirt up but you'll still need to hand wash to get a perfectly clean surface.

Bottom line, a good pre-soak with a hose is just as effective - just doesn't look so pretty! :wink:

Dave


----------



## darylbenfield (Jun 29, 2011)

Magifoam knocks the spots off Valetpro (PH Neutral) which I used before.


----------



## TheMetalMan0 (Jun 30, 2009)

The biggest draw to snow foam is it looks like great fun! You still have to wash the car afterwards as it's just a pre soak. Does look like awesome fun though.


----------



## Typhhon (Oct 28, 2006)

Go on you know you want too....


----------



## Smeds (Oct 28, 2009)

Also great for working into the roadster roof.


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

im still waiting to buy stuff :lol: been reading reviews from othersites and looks like ill go for the magifoam stuff seems to give a good foam


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

dzTT said:


> im still waiting to buy stuff :lol: been reading reviews from othersites and looks like ill go for the magifoam stuff seems to give a good foam*but bugger all else*


Helped you there :wink: 

Dave


----------



## Philplop (Nov 22, 2011)

I have a Nilfisk pressure washer, and it came with a detergent bottle/lance thing.

It doesn't really work, you need a proper snow foam lance. I got mine off eBay with a 5L bottle of foam for about £45.

Don't expect it to clean your car, as said, it's a pre-wash.

The main thing I noticed is how clean my wash mitt, and rinse bucket (I hope you all use the two bucket method!) was after I'd washed my car after using the snow foam. That's dirt that I would have otherwise been dragging across the paint causing swirl marks.

And it's fun to cover your car in foam.


----------



## TTConvertible07 (Jan 23, 2012)

I agree with JAk in BOX. this guy knows what he is talking about when it comes to detailing.. the sonw is just another gimick. how many have we seen out there. a bit of commonsence 2 bucket rule and some elbow grease and clay cant go wrong.. still waiting for better weather to put it back into action.


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

i only bought it as my dad broke the last one, it was part of a deal with a patio cleaner spinning thingy as well. I would only use it as a pre-wash tbh the usual wash method after it. Although i do need to ge another bucket for this two bucket method never done it before but since the new cars black think it would be a good idea to keep down on the scratches


----------



## GlasgowEd (Feb 11, 2010)

Finally had a chance to put Chemical Guys No Touch Snow Foam to the test. I didn't have too much hope for this, as previous snow foams had left me disappointed with the results. Well for those looking for a snow foam, I can say I have found one that actually pretty accurate with its description. The car had a thin film of dirt which a power wash would not shift. I foamed the car and left it to dwell for approx. 10 mins. Power washed it off and all the dirt and traffic film came off without much effort. Not sure what chemicals it contains, but it also left a nice glossy finish.


----------



## MagicMarker (Jan 30, 2012)

I just bought this snow foam lance: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/KARCHER-SNOW- ... 0927480188?

Works fine, now need to buy some decent snow foam - I tried it with bog standard car wash soap and it worked.


----------



## blizeH (Feb 10, 2012)

Quite interested by these, but hear varying reports, with some people saying they offer very little, some people saying they're great as a pre-wash, and others saying they're good but may almost take off some of the protection etc currently on the car, hm.

The main appeal for me would be that it seems like it'd let you quickly and easily clean your car, in a way that shouldn't be damaging to the paintwork (ie I can imagine me rubbing dirt into the bodywork and scratching it ;s) but if it's not as simple as that, I'll save my money and not get a pressure washer and foam lancer


----------



## philb (Oct 23, 2011)

I'm guessing if the cars pretty dirty, it's still gonna need a rub down with a mitt? 
So is it worth rinsing off the snow foam then washing with the mitt, or using the snow foam and the mitt together?!


----------



## Typhhon (Oct 28, 2006)

blizeH said:


> Quite interested by these, but hear varying reports, with some people saying they offer very little, some people saying they're great as a pre-wash, and others saying they're good but may almost take off some of the protection etc currently on the car, hm.
> 
> The main appeal for me would be that it seems like it'd let you quickly and easily clean your car, in a way that shouldn't be damaging to the paintwork (ie I can imagine me rubbing dirt into the bodywork and scratching it ;s) but if it's not as simple as that, I'll save my money and not get a pressure washer and foam lancer


Good Snow foam should not degrade your wax/sealant any more than a normal wash.

It was designed to do just what you say minimise damage. Even if its really gritted/grubby it will minimise...it wont wash you car as the surface tension of road film is glue like....


----------



## TheMetalMan0 (Jun 30, 2009)

philb said:


> I'm guessing if the cars pretty dirty, it's still gonna need a rub down with a mitt?
> So is it worth rinsing off the snow foam then washing with the mitt, or using the snow foam and the mitt together?!


Snow foam is a pre wash. So it's
Rinse
Snow Foam
Rinse
Wash


----------



## blizeH (Feb 10, 2012)

Ah, thanks for the info guys, think I'll give it a miss for now then, though it does look fun!


----------

